# Renault Master spare wheel question



## trevd01

Where does the spare wheel live on a LWB 'New' Master panel van?


----------



## ingram

*Re: Renault Master question*



trevd01 said:


> Where does the spare wheel live on a LWB 'New' Master panel van?


It is inside the van; fixed / strapped to the side above a rear wheelarch.

I don't know where the main converters put it except for IH who replace the rear van doors with a fixed panel with a 'boot' in which reside the wheel and gas cylinders: though IH don't build on the Renault any more, as I understand it.

Harvey ( owner of the; [email protected] )


----------



## trevd01

... as I suspected, thanks. 

Any Devon owners out there? 

Where is the spare wheel on a Monaco/MonteCarlo/Camargue/Provence?


----------



## motorhomer2

Timberland put the spare wheel under the rear of the reanault in a secure basket. 



Motorhmer


----------



## 96960

on a carrier, behind the rear axle, under the floor.
it has a screw down arrangement from inside the rear doors.
mine is as fitted by Devon, reasonably substantial.
only problem its a fairly heavy item to get on and off.


----------



## oldun

Hyex said:


> on a carrier, behind the rear axle, under the floor.
> it has a screw down arrangement from inside the rear doors.
> mine is as fitted by Devon, reasonably substantial.
> only problem its a fairly heavy item to get on and off.


I agree with quote - I have the Monaco.

My only comment re weight is that I intend to call out the AA if I get a puncture.

Hi Hyex the information states you have a Burstner Travel Van!!


----------

